# صفحة فقط مخصصة للابحاث العلمية للباحثين علي مستوي الماجستير و الدكتوراة



## هاني سليمان (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

اتمني ان يتم تخصيص صفحة و قسم خاص علي صفحات هذا الملتقي الطيب يهتم بطلبات الباحثين من الابحاث العلمية علي مستوي الماجستير و الدكتورة.

للاسف الشديد اغلب جامعاتنا ليس لديها اشتراكات في المواقع التي تنشر الابحاث العلمية و هذا ما حدث معي من خلال دراستي في مرحلة الماجستير, طبعا هنالك صفحة في قسم الهندسة المدنية مخصص لطلبات الاعضاء من الابحاث العلمية و اغلب الطلبات هي في مجال الهندسة المدنية انشاءات و خلافه...ولا يوجد طلبات من الاعضاء في مجال ادارة المشروعات و لذلك طرحت الموضوع هنا.

و لذلك ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تخصيص قسم في القائمة الرئيسية لهذا الملتقي لطلبات الاعضاء من الابحاث العلمية و انا علي استعداد لان البي طلبات الاخوة و الاخوات قدر استطاعتي


----------



## نيسانان (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء المساعدة في الحصول على الأوراق التالية
*Cost Comparison of Timber, Steel, and Prestressed Concrete Bridges*

*J. Struct. Engrg. Volume 116, Issue 12, pp. 3448-3457 (December 1990) *


Fragkakis, N.P., and Lambropoulos, S. (2004). “A quantity and cost estimate model for concrete road bridges.” _Tech. Chron. Sci. J. TCG_, I 24 (2-3), 65-78.​ 
وأي ورقة تساعدني في مشروعي عن إنشاء برنامج حاسوبي عن تقدير كلفة الجسور


----------



## foratfaris (13 ديسمبر 2010)

لو هناك رسالة حول 
critical chain method
اكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نيسانان قال:


> الرجاء المساعدة في الحصول على الأوراق التالية
> *Cost Comparison of Timber, Steel, and Prestressed Concrete Bridges*
> 
> *J. Struct. Engrg. Volume 116, Issue 12, pp. 3448-3457 (December 1990) *
> ...



http://www.2shared.com/document/tZb-rZo0/cost_bridges.html

http://www.2shared.com/document/P2pZYcCS/Cost_Comparison_of_Timber.html


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 ديسمبر 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> لو هناك رسالة حول
> critical chain method
> اكون لك من الشاكرين



السلام عليكم..

يا ريت تكون دقيق في طلبك حتي استطيع المساعدة.. في الانتظار لطلبك


----------



## هاني سليمان (13 ديسمبر 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> لو هناك رسالة حول
> critical chain method
> اكون لك من الشاكرين


هل تقصد chain supply management in construction


----------



## foratfaris (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أعتذر عن عدم وضوح الطلب ... المطلوب هو بحث عن 
Critical Chain Project Management (CCPM(
قد تكون الرسالة على شكل مقارنة بين هذه الطريقة والطريقة التقليدية 
CRITICAL PATH METHOD
مثال
http://www.2020software.com/LP/Blog...hod_and_Critical_Chain_Project_Management.asp
أو
كما في الرابط
http://www.na-businesspress.com/gershonweb.pdf
أمل ان يكون الموضوع واضحاً الان... مع شكري وتقديري ..
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 ديسمبر 2010)

foratfaris قال:


> أعتذر عن عدم وضوح الطلب ... المطلوب هو بحث عن
> Critical Chain Project Management (CCPM(
> قد تكون الرسالة على شكل مقارنة بين هذه الطريقة والطريقة التقليدية
> CRITICAL PATH METHOD
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/document/G3mNqaQ9/00917313.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/3kJA152w/a_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/nwOmiBJR/A-Critical-Look.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/dHO2l7DS/Cohen20et20al20200420PMJ.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/moThwic_/dfd.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/BxNz4QMN/Leach1999.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/MA4jjVYR/s_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4qAPNNAZ/Scheduling_UI_Design_v1_5.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/YWXLFTzr/we_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/T8YFYniw/x_online.html


----------



## محمد عبدالغني (14 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة ممتازة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
بحثي عن construction cost estimate
ارجو المساعدة قدر المستطاع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم...

اشكركم لتفاعلكم في هذا الموضوع المهم و لكن هنالك امر اريد توضيحة...

ان هذا العمل لا اريد منه الارضا الله و مساعدتكم قدر استطاعتي, و لذلك من الصعب علي تحديد الابحاث التي انتم تريدونها, يعني عندما تطرحوا موضوع للدارسة و تريدون مني ان اقوم بالبحث عن الابحاث التي تخص هذا الموضوع فهذا امر صعب جدا علي لانني لا اعرف بالتحديد ماذا تريدون من الابحاث العالمية...

و لذلك اي اخي او اخت يريد بحث عليه ان يرسل لي:




 1- اسم البحث 2- الجورنال المنشور به البحث 3- رابط البحث الالكتروني 4- سنة النشر 

مثلا

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6VF8-4RC2NKR-1&_user=10&_coverDate=06%2F30%2F2008&_alid=1579405079&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_origin=search&_zone=rslt_list_item&_cdi=6004&_sort=r&_st=13&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=212657&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=66bbb7faebe7e2bd451ccbfa2e0bd9bf&searchtype=a

او 

*Li Qian and **David Ben-Arieh (2008)"*Parametric cost estimation

 based on activity-based costing: A case study for design and development of rotational parts" *International Journal of Production Economics* Volume 113, Issue 2, June 2008, Pages 805-818 

بهذه الطريقة تسهلوا علي الامر و كذلك تستفيدو اكثر.

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## foratfaris (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وأنعم عليك ومن تحب بالعفو والعافية...


----------



## نيسانان (9 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم هذا الكتاب هو من كتب جوجل لاأعرف كيف أحصل عليه
Menn, C. Prestressed concrete bridges, Birkhauser, 1990,.


----------



## هاني سليمان (9 يناير 2011)

نيسانان قال:


> أخي الكريم هذا الكتاب هو من كتب جوجل لاأعرف كيف أحصل عليه
> Menn, C. Prestressed concrete bridges, Birkhauser, 1990,.



للاسف ام استطع الحصول علية علي شكل ملف جاهز للارسال و لكن حصلت علي نسخة ممكن تتطلع عليها من خلال النت, يعني ما بتقدر تحفظها

http://www.scribd.com/doc/11008928/Prestressed-Concrete-Briges-Christian-Menn


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## نيسانان (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ,جزاك الله كل الخير على ابداءك للمساعدة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله.
انا طالبة ماجستير وبحاجة الى بحوث عن انتاجية البناء بالطابوق بأستخدام ann
واكون شاكرة لك اذا امكنك مساعدتي


----------



## هاني سليمان (11 يناير 2011)

سحر اسماعيل بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ,جزاك الله كل الخير على ابداءك للمساعدة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله.
> انا طالبة ماجستير وبحاجة الى بحوث عن انتاجية البناء بالطابوق بأستخدام ann
> واكون شاكرة لك اذا امكنك مساعدتي



اختي الفاضلة:

انا جاهز لمساعتدك ولكن لا استطيع ان احدد الابحاث التي تريدينها..فهذا العمل هو عملك انت و عندما تحصلي عليها ابعثي لي اسمائها و تفصيلها و ان احضرها لك...

فائق الاحترام


----------



## يسرى191 (14 يناير 2011)

مهندسنا المتميز 
بارك الله فيك على فكرتك الرائعة و ارجو من سيادتكم احدى هذه الكتب و هى مفيدة جدا لباحثى الماجستير و الدكتوراة 
و اهميتها تكمن فى معرفة كيف يمكنك كتابة بحثك العلمى in a professional way​ 

Anderson, J. and Poole, M. (1998_) Assignment &__Thesis Writing_, John Wiley & Sons, Brisbane.


Booth, W. C., Colomb, G. G. and Williams, J. M.
(2003) _The Craft of Research, _The University of 
Chicago Press, Chicago.

Peck, J. and Coyle, M. (1999) _The Student's_
_Guide to Writing: Grammar, Punctuation and_
_Spelling, _MacMillian, London.

Robson, C. (2002) _Real World Research,_
_Blackwell Publishing, Oxford._




و اتمنى منك اخى الفاضل ان تدلنى على كيفية شراء هذه الكتب طبعا بأرخص سعر اذا لم تتوافر لديك او اذا كان هناك اشتراك فى موقع ما يقدم خدمة الاطلاع على الكتب العلمية ​




ارجو الافادة و شاكرين افضالك​


----------



## هاني سليمان (14 يناير 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> مهندسنا المتميز
> بارك الله فيك على فكرتك الرائعة و ارجو من سيادتكم احدى هذه الكتب و هى مفيدة جدا لباحثى الماجستير و الدكتوراة
> و اهميتها تكمن فى معرفة كيف يمكنك كتابة بحثك العلمى in a professional way​
> 
> ...



شكرا اخي الفاضل علي ثقتك التي اعتز بها, و لكني لا استطيع الحصول علي هذه الكتب فالاكسس الذي لدي هو فقط لابحاث المنشورة في الجورنالز..ولكنك تستطيع البحث عن موقعان تشتري هذه الكتب منه و لكن كن حذر 

اطلع علي هذه الملفات ممكن تفيدك
http://www.4shared.com/document/eyy7H-uH/honoursstyleguide.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/r7wRj-qB/ScientificWritingAndPresentati.html


اعتقد في قسم مخصص لطلبات الكتب في الملتقي, يمكن الاخوة يساعدوك هناك..http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f60.html

اذا احتجت الي اي ابحاث فانا جاهز


----------



## يسرى191 (15 يناير 2011)

هاني سليمان قال:


> شكرا اخي الفاضل علي ثقتك التي اعتز بها, و لكني لا استطيع الحصول علي هذه الكتب فالاكسس الذي لدي هو فقط لابحاث المنشورة في الجورنالز..ولكنك تستطيع البحث عن موقعان تشتري هذه الكتب منه و لكن كن حذر
> 
> اطلع علي هذه الملفات ممكن تفيدك
> http://www.4shared.com/document/eyy7h-uh/honoursstyleguide.html
> ...


الله يبارك فيك و يبارك لك
لقد توكلت على الله و انوى دراسة الماجستير و للجامعة ما يسمى reading list لذلك ابحث عن هذه الكتب و الف الف شكر ياباشا و ربنا يزيد من امثالك

ارجو منك يا باشمهندسنا العظيم ان تدلنى على افضل JOURNAL فى CONSTRUCTION MANAGMENT لكى اتمكن من الاشتراك فيه و شاكر افضالك و اهتمامك


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 يناير 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك و يبارك لك
> لقد توكلت على الله و انوى دراسة الماجستير و للجامعة ما يسمى reading list لذلك ابحث عن هذه الكتب و الف الف شكر ياباشا و ربنا يزيد من امثالك
> 
> ارجو منك يا باشمهندسنا العظيم ان تدلنى على افضل JOURNAL فى CONSTRUCTION MANAGMENT لكى اتمكن من الاشتراك فيه و شاكر افضالك و اهتمامك​




A) American Society of Civil Engineering (ASCE)
1) Construction Engineering and Management
2) Performance of Constructed Facilities
3) Infrastructure Systems
4) Computing in Civil Engineering


C) Association for the Advancement of Cost Engineering (AACE)
Cost Engineering Journal

D) European Journals
Construction Management and Economics
Construction Innovation
Automation in Construction
Engineering, Construction and Architectural Management​


----------



## يسرى191 (16 يناير 2011)

لك منى كل الشكر و التحية 

اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## طالب التميز (21 أبريل 2011)

أخي هاني اشكر لك هذه الروح الرائعة في خدوة الباحثين ............
هل هناك بحث يتحدث عن ادارة المشاريع الانسانية .. خصائصها معاييرها اتجاهاتها؟


----------



## طالب التميز (21 أبريل 2011)

*أخي هاني اشكر لك هذه الروح الرائعة في مساعدة وخدمة الباحثين ............
هل هناك بحث يتحدث عن ادارة المشاريع الانسانية .. خصائصها معاييرها اتجاهاتها؟*
أود مساعدتي في ذلك مع فائق التقدير والاحترام​


----------



## هاني سليمان (21 أبريل 2011)

طالب التميز قال:


> *أخي هاني اشكر لك هذه الروح الرائعة في مساعدة وخدمة الباحثين ............
> هل هناك بحث يتحدث عن ادارة المشاريع الانسانية .. خصائصها معاييرها اتجاهاتها؟*
> أود مساعدتي في ذلك مع فائق التقدير والاحترام​



اخي الكريم.. حدد طلبك و اطلب بحث بعينة, لا استطيع ان اقوم بدورك في البحث..لانني لا اعرف بالضبط ماذا تريد..

علي العموم هذه مجموعة استطعت الحصول عليها

http://www.4shared.com/document/4hmlFiD_/kjkkgkj.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/3Fbd1j7u/kjjkk.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/tZkZkih6/kgjkgjk.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/dEpzvPWm/jkjkjk.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/1DXs1f_u/gkjggk.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/-qz9YVj0/g_online.html


----------



## mos (22 أبريل 2011)

أخى الكريم م هانى سليمان 
مع الشكر المقدم 
آمل أن ترشدنى إلى بحث دكتوراه أو ما شابه عن الربمج الزمنية أو تحليل التأخير أو المطالبات أو النزاعات بعقود التشييد

مع خالص التحية


----------



## هاني سليمان (22 أبريل 2011)

mos قال:


> أخى الكريم م هانى سليمان
> مع الشكر المقدم
> آمل أن ترشدنى إلى بحث دكتوراه أو ما شابه عن الربمج الزمنية أو تحليل التأخير أو المطالبات أو النزاعات بعقود التشييد
> 
> مع خالص التحية



اخي الكريم...
استخدم هذا الموقع للبحث عن الرسالة التي تريد, ابعث لي الرابط لاحضره لك

http://www.proquest.com/en-US/default.shtml


----------



## نوره قصي (25 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم...انا في الحقيقة طالبه ماجستير اداره صناعيه وارجو مساعدتي بايجاد مصادر(كتب او مقالات علميه حديثه)بموضع ادارة المشاريع ..ومع جزيل الشكر والتقدير.. ووفقنا ووفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 أبريل 2011)

نوره قصي قال:


> السلام عليكم...انا في الحقيقة طالبه ماجستير اداره صناعيه وارجو مساعدتي بايجاد مصادر(كتب او مقالات علميه حديثه)بموضع ادارة المشاريع ..ومع جزيل الشكر والتقدير.. ووفقنا ووفقكم الله جميعا



http://www.sciencedirect.com/

http://ascelibrary.org/

استخدم هذه المواقع لا ستخراج الابحاث و ابعثي الرابط حتي امدك به.

تقبلي مروري


----------



## طالب ادارة مشاريع (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني انا طالب بكالوريوس تخصص ادارة مشاريع ومعاي thesis 1 وما اعرف كيف ابتدي فيها اللي عنده فكره يساعدني وساكون له من الشاكرين 
طبعا الموضوع اريده عن مرتبط بادارة المشاريع يمعنى يكون مثلا عن 
التاخير في انجاز المشاريع في الوقت المحدد
او ما شابه \\

مع تمناتي لكم جمعيا بالتوفيق


----------



## اياد اليوسف (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اشكرك على هذه المبادرة الرائعة في الحقيقة انا ابحث عن ابحاث او اطاريح يتعلق بموضوع نموذج التشقق الحقيقي في المنشات الخرسانية العادية والمسلحة باستخدلم نظرية العناصر المحددة
discrete ***** approach in plain and reinforced concrete structure using by finite element


----------



## اياد اليوسف (17 نوفمبر 2012)

discrete ***** approach in plain and reinforced concrete structure using by finite element


----------

